# Compiling a rom



## Rogan (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I'm trying to compile a rom and keep having this error pop up:

Pastebin

If anyone could help out I'd be really grateful.

I think i need to have clearsilver from the android repos but I don't know where to find in since it moved.

Edit: I'm on Ubuntu 11.04 32-bit.


----------

